# Troppo pochi / troppi pochi



## Wonder_Donnie

Ciao a tutti, mi è venuto un dubbio.
Si può dire "tropp_*i*_ pochi" oppure si dice "tropp_*o*_ pochi"?
Oppure vanno bene entrambi?
Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si dice "troppo pochi".

"Pochi" è l'aggettivo (o pronome) indefinito e "troppo" è - automaticamente - un avverbio, quindi invariabile.

Ho troppi amici (agg. indef.)
Vuoi dei biscotti? - Sì, ma non troppi (pron. indef.)
Ho mangiato troppo (avv.)
Ne ho mangiati troppo (avv.) pochi (agg. ind.)


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Grazie mille


----------



## Rub87

"Troppi pochi" è forma letteraria, usata molto decenni fa. Adesso si usa la più corretta "troppo pochi". Ciao!


----------



## ursu-lab

Rub87 said:


> "Troppi pochi" è forma letteraria, usata molti decenni fa. Adesso si usa la più corretta "troppo pochi". Ciao!



 Non capisco: "molti decenni fa" "troppo" non era considerato un avverbio? A me hanno sempre insegnato che era un errore concordarlo in presenza di un altro aggettivo, almeno da quattro decenni 

Dimenticavo di aggiungere che la stessa cosa accade con gli altri indefiniti: molto, ecc.

Ne ho visti molti.
Ne ho visti molt*o *pochi.


----------



## Iraiem

"Troppe poche volte ho preso la parola", perchè a me suona sicuramente meglio di "Troppo poche volte..."?
Il femminile fa eccezione?


----------



## Giorgino

Iraiem said:


> "Troppe poche volte ho preso la parola", perchè a me suona sicuramente meglio di "Troppo poche volte..."?
> Il femminile fa eccezione?




In questo caso secondo me viene istintivamente da concordare "troppo" con "volte", ma in realtà credo abbia perfettamente ragione ursu-lab, quando mostrava i vari usi indicando anche il valore di volta in volta diverso della parola.

Dire "troppe poche volte" sarebbe giusto se gli aggettivi non avessero un significato opposto: l'errore in questo caso è semantico, non sintattico. Se ad esempio avessi detto: "troppe tristi volte" sarebbe stato ok, perché avresti potuto scomporla in "troppe volte" e "tristi volte", due aggettivi che vanno a modificare entrambi la stessa parola: "volte." Mentre nel tuo caso vuoi dire "molto tristi", quindi il "troppo" modifica solo "poche", non anche volte, per cui "troppo poche volte".


----------



## Rub87

Ecco, la constatazione di Iraiem conferma ciò che dico. Non è scorretto in italiano, è solo desueto. Mentre "troppe poche" è rimasto perché "troppo poche" sarebbe cacofonico. Non trovo altra spiegazione


----------



## Giorgino

Rub87 said:


> Ecco, la constatazione di Iraiem conferma ciò che dico. Non è scorretto in italiano, è solo desueto. Mentre "troppe poche" è rimasto perché "troppo poche" sarebbe cacofonico. Non trovo altra spiegazione




Non sei d'accordo con quanto dicevo io?

Io in effetti non ho considerato nel mio tentativo di analisi eventuali usi diciamo 'poetici', limitandomi alla sintassi bruta... Comunque c'è da dire che ovviamente nessuno si farebbe dubbi nel trovare "troppe poche volte", a capire cosa significa intendo, e quindi in un certo senso è accettabile: non crea malintesi, ha un significato 'unico', anche se per qualcuno (me compreso) è espressione da evitare, in favore della più accettabile "troppo poche volte"


----------



## Rub87

Giorgino said:


> Non sei d'accordo con quanto dicevo io?
> 
> Io in effetti non ho considerato nel mio tentativo di analisi eventuali usi diciamo 'poetici', limitandomi alla sintassi bruta... Comunque c'è da dire che ovviamente nessuno si farebbe dubbi nel trovare "troppe poche volte", a capire cosa significa intendo, e quindi in un certo senso è accettabile: non crea malintesi, ha un significato 'unico', anche se per qualcuno (me compreso) è espressione da evitare, in favore della più accettabile "troppo poche volte"



Sono d'accordo. Però ammettiamo che "troppo poche" non ha alcuna spontaneità. O meglio, non viene usata "oralmente". Comunque, cercherò di approfondire, c'è qualcosa che secondo me stiamo tralasciando.


----------



## marco.cur

A me viene spontaneo dire troppo poche, e in effetti non ho mai sentito dire "sono troppe poche". Troppe poche volte è un caso diverso, troppo si fa concordare con volte, come dice Giorgino nella risposta #7.
Comunque secondo me è sbagliato.


----------



## olaszinho

marco.cur said:


> A me viene spontaneo dire troppo poche, e in effetti non ho mai sentito dire "sono troppe poche". Troppe poche volte è un caso diverso, troppo si fa concordare con volte, come dice Giorgino nella risposta #7.
> Comunque secondo me è sbagliato.


 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo con Marco.cur. Anch'io uso e ritengo corretta l'espressione troppo poche. A mio avviso, e credo che questo valga per tutti noi, non bisogna mai considerare poco spontanei o addirittura erronei, usi linguistici che non ci appartengono a livello personale o regionale ed estenderli come norma linguistica nazionale e per di più corretta.


----------



## Rub87

Non penso si tratti di correttezza o meno. In un caso "troppo" si usa come avverbio, quindi invariabile; nell'altro come aggettivo indefinito, quindi variabile. Sì è vero che suona meglio "troppo poche", ma nella frase "troppo/e poche volte" non c'è dubbio che suoni meglio "troppe" dai. Non considero erronea la meno spontanea "troppo poche volte", solo più arcaica, poetica, formale o come dir si voglia


----------



## ursu-lab

Qui mi pare ci sia un "piccolo" problema di fondo: se un uso è scorretto grammaticalmente ma diffuso, non per questo smette di essere scorretto, soprattutto quando la scorrettezza tocca addirittura la categoria grammaticale dell'elemento della frase, stravolgendola. 
Mi spiego. In molte regioni italiane, per influenza del dialetto o altro, si sente spesso dire:

ci ho detto che (a Mario)....

Siamo tutti d'accordo che è sbagliato, vero? (Spero... )

Nella frase:
Le tue referenze sono troppo poche.

"troppo" è un *avverbio*. Quindi* non si può concordare*. Punto, finito.

La stessa frase per far capire che si tratta di un avverbio:

Le tue referenze sono eccessiva*mente *(=troppo) poche.

Il fatto che molti (sicuramente me compresa), spinti dall'entusiasmo della concordanza e dalla velocità del parlato, mettano una -e anche a troppo, non significa che la forma corretta sia desueta, ma solo che la forma scorretta è abusata.

Esattamente come "ce lo dico io"...


----------



## marco.cur

Assodato che si dice troppo poche ( e non troppe poche), allo stesso modo in cui si dice molto poche (e non molte poche), vorrrei analizzare l'espressione "troppo poche volte".

Il fatto che suoni meglio l'una o l'altra forma dipende secondo me da come la frase viene pronunciata, e segnatamente da come vengono raggruppate le parole: 
troppo poche / volte
troppe / poche volte

Troppo poche volte significa che le volte sono troppo poche.
Troppe poche volte significa che le poche volte sono troppe, il che non ha senso.

PS: concordo appieno con ursu-lab

PPS: oggi capita spesso di sentire risposte del tipo: «scusa, non ho capito cosa vuoi dire». Sarà a causa dell'"evoluzione della lingua?


----------



## Rub87

Mettendo temporaneamente da parte il discorso sulla "musicalità" della frase, vorrei concentrarmi sulla sua correttezza: sappiamo tutti che troppo può essere sia avverbio sia aggettivo indefinito e che, in quanto aggettivo indefinito è variabile. Ora, può in tale frase essere considerato aggettivo e non avverbio? O necessariamente deve essere considerato avverbio? E soprattutto, perché? Cioè esiste una regola grammaticale che escluda l'una o l'altra ipotesi?


----------



## marco.cur

In "poche volte" poche è un aggettivo perché è associato a un sostantivo (volte) e concorda con esso; l'aggettivo qualifica il sostantivo senza cambiargli il significato (quante volte?).

In "troppo poche volte" troppo è un avverbio perché è associato a un aggettivo (poche), ed è invariabile; l'avverbio modifica il significato della parola a cui è associato (poche è diverso da troppo poche).
Da Wikipedia:
I_n grammatica, l'avverbio è una parte invariabile del discorso che serve a modificare il significato di quelle parole (verbi, aggettivi, altri avverbi o intere proposizioni) a cui si affianca._


----------



## Rub87

Quindi dici che se "troppo" precede un aggettivo è da considerarsi avverbio.. Allora si dovrebbe dire "la questione determina molto seri problemi"? Penso che chiunque dica "la questione determina molti seri problemi", e molti è associato ad un aggettivo pur essendo variabile (perché aggettivo a sua volta, indefinito)


----------



## ursu-lab

Basta analizzare la frase:
Le tue referenze sono troppo poche (= le tue referenze sono *eccessivamente *poche = le tue referenze sono *pochissime*).

Le -> articolo determinativo
tue -> aggettivo possessivo
referenze -> sostantivo femminile plurale
sono -> verbo essere
troppo -> avverbio
poche -> aggettivo indefinito femminile plurale

Esattamente come:

I tuoi capelli sono molto belli (=*bellissimi*)

molto -> avverbio
belli -> aggettivo qualificativo maschile plurale

Se *c'è già* un aggettivo indefinito (*poche*), l'altro è per forza un avverbio.

A meno che tu non voglia dire:

le tue referenze sono troppe (e) poche. 

Cioè, un frase senza senso, come ha già scritto Marco.cur.

"Troppe poche" è un errore, ignorato dai più, ma pur sempre un errore.


Nel tuo esempio "molti" è un aggettivo indefinito + agg. qualificativo ma ha tutt'altro significato, *non è legato all'aggettivo *bensì direttamente al sostantivo+aggettivo.

Molti seri problemi -> molti "seri problemi" -> i seri problemi sono molt*i*. 


*Non è: *i tuoi problemi sono *serissimi *-> i tuoi problemi sono molt*o* seri.


È assurdo mettere uno dopo l'altro due aggettivi indefiniti:

molti pochi problemi -> i pochi problemi sono molti ??? -> i molti problem sono pochi???


----------



## giovannino

Penso che siamo tutti d'accordo che "troppo", usato come avverbio, è invariabile. Tuttavia Rub87 e Iraiem hanno fatto un'osservazione interessante. Perché "troppe poche volte" suona meglio della forma corretta ("troppo poche volte") anche a chi, come me, lo considera sbagliato? Non credo che il motivo sia che è un errore molto diffuso.

Stranamente, quando "poco" ha funzione predicativa il problema non si pone. La forma corretta è anche quella che suona meglio: "le informazioni sono troppo poche". In questa frase "troppe poche" mi fa rizzare i capelli.

Quando invece "poco" ha funzione attributiva, la forma errata a me (come a Iraiem e Rub87) suona meglio di quella corretta. Ho cercato "troppe poche" su Google libri. Non mi sembra che sia un errore limitato alla lingua parlata. Come si spiega che questa forma scorretta sia stata usata da critici letterari come Segio Solmi, Luigi Russo, Pier Vincenzo Mengaldo (quest'ultimo anche filologo e storico della lingua italiana), da storici come Nicola Tranfaglia, da un giurista della levatura di Piero Calamandrei, negli atti dell'Accademia dei Lincei?


----------



## Ruminante

Cari tutti,
la Treccani on line dà spesso spiegazioni molto soddisfacenti, sentite qua per il 4. significato di troppo: 
"4. (...) *b.* Pur avendo valore avverbiale o di pron. neutro, nell’uso ant. o pop. è a volte concordato nel genere e nel numero col sostantivo seguente: _sua moglie è troppa superba_; _l’altra_ [chiave] _vuol troppa D’arte e d’ingegno avanti che diserri_ (Dante); _da capo_,_ presa una gran pietra_,_ con troppi maggior colpi che prima fieramente cominciò a percuoter la porta_ (Boccaccio). "
Buona notte


----------



## Rub87

Grazie Giovannino, hai colto pienamente. In funzione predicativa non suona e in funzione attributiva sì. Ho fatto le tue stesse ricerche e anch'io mi sono sorpreso nel constatare che molti scrittori e giornalisti (es. Riccardo Bastianello) scrivano "troppi pochi figli" o simili. E come ho fatto notare sopra, il fatto che il "troppo" sia seguito da un aggettivo non lo rende automaticamente avverbio (esempio fatto su). Continuerò a cercare una regola certa, ma mi sto convincendo sempre più che in questi casi "troppo" o "molto" ecc. sono da considerarsi aggettivi indefiniti e in quanto tali variabili. Ripeto, solo nei casi in cui il "poco" o altra parola successiva sia a sua volta aggettivo e non pronome indefinito (troppo poche).


----------



## Giorgino

ursu-lab said:


> È assurdo mettere uno dopo l'altro due aggettivi indefiniti:
> 
> molti pochi problemi -> i pochi problemi sono molti ??? -> i molti problem sono pochi???


 
Difatti (e sono perfettamente d'accordo con ursu-lab in tutti i suoi post), come dicevo prima in questo caso, e cioè nel caso in cui vogliamo considerare entrambi "troppo" e "poco" due aggettivi che vanno a modificare "volte", l'errore è _semantico_, non prettamente sintattico. E' ovviamente possibile modificare un sostantivo con più aggettivi, ma è chiaro che se questi aggettivi hanno 1) o significati opposti, 2) o significati che accostati creano gangli linguistici assurdi e irrisolvibili (come in questo caso), allora non è possibile abbinarli. O no?


----------

